# Wet & Windy!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Some days you got to put the wet weather gear on and take 'THEM' out!! :-\

Well somebody had a good time 

Climbed a local hill (1007ft) Garth Mountain stood ontop of a Bronze Age Burial Mound circa 2000 BC ???

Then made a 'rapid' descent out of the rain 


Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HOB - your pup has a GREAT tail! keePUP the great tale


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

looks like we have your weather down here at the moment Hobbsy. It's struggled to crack double figures in the last few days. We normally have days in the 30's this time of year. So I had to drag out the waterproof hiking gear again. Waterproof hiking boots, waterproof pants, waterproof jacket, waterproof gloves and my genuine Russian Army hat complete with ensignia  Yep, I look like a right git!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

We had rain all day in the south Hobbys....we just aren't used to rain in the UK any more. We are now on a hose pipe ban in Berks/Hants, can you believe this is ENGLAND and it's April????? :'(

Had to find my Drizabone and Aussie hat to walk the boys yesterday -but no swimming, quick spin around the lake.

Nice bright blue skies this morning....back to normal


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> We had rain all day in the south Hobbys....we just aren't used to rain in the UK any more. We are now on a hose pipe ban in Berks/Hants, can you believe this is ENGLAND and it's April????? :'(
> 
> Had to find my Drizabone and Aussie hat to walk the boys yesterday -but no swimming, quick spin around the lake.
> 
> Nice bright blue skies this morning....back to normal


So....Drizabone..........Akubra.........don't tell me ya have .....Gum Boots.......as well???  


Us Aussies have moved on now...........our Aussie symbol is Goretex......well at least us Aussie V owners....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Now Ozkar....that would be telling.

No I don't wear wellies, I too have moved on and have Dubarrys, which I have never seen in Aussie. They are something you guys are really missing out on and guess what they are lined with Goretex. The leather is waterproof so allows me to wallow in the mud when doing my horses in the winter and paddle with the dogs in the summer!!!

I have never found a 3/4 length Goretex coat only Jackets, so with my knee length Dubarrys, 3/4 Drizabone and my Aussie hat I never get wet.............can you say the same????

Just in case you want to get some Goretex lined Dubarrys. 8)

http://uk-shop.dubarryboots.com/collections/galway-boot-women


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm Goretex.....Yummmmmm! ;D

Those boots will clash with my bag though HM, ..................


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it wasn't so much wet as windy this day


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thoughts of "The Flying Nun" just entered my head..........and they were not pure.........


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Harrigab, how old is your WHV - he still has some growing to do by do looks of his knobbly knees. He looks gorgeous. Love the ears blowing in the wind.

Have you had to strip his coat yet, or is he too young? I might need some advise on how to do this when mine gets older.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Is the bag for your Swag, then Ozkar????


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Hey Harrigab, how old is your WHV - he still has some growing to do by do looks of his knobbly knees. He looks gorgeous. Love the ears blowing in the wind.
> 
> Have you had to strip his coat yet, or is he too young? I might need some advise on how to do this when mine gets older.


she's 9 month old now, she's actually a wire/smooth cross so we've not had to have her clipped yet, although the last couple of weeks she's showing signs of her coat breaking down her spine, I'll try and get a photo of that later


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Is the bag for your Swag, then Ozkar????


Nah....it's for me lippy and me compact luv!  Swags roll up into themselves doncha know!!!


----------

